# Lake Oconee



## dgflowers90 (Sep 18, 2012)

has anybody had any luck on lake Oconee ??? Also Is it too early to scout for Nov.


----------



## Barroll (Sep 18, 2012)

Lots of mallards and teal.  Find out where dyars pasture is and walk in to the impound pond just north of the ramp.  Make sure to get their early cause it fills up quick.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Sep 18, 2012)

DG,

Usually folks are gonna fry ya for calling out any body of water by name. Holler at me in PM and I'll take you this year if you want. I have a few good spots around us as long as your willing to help out on gas, dip, and little debbies


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Sep 18, 2012)

Barroll said:


> Lots of mallards and teal.  Find out where dyars pasture is and walk in to the impound pond just north of the ramp.  Make sure to get their early cause it fills up quick.



Solid advice here.


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Oct 4, 2012)

didn't think you were allowed to hunt the impoundment? - only the river around it.  also, at least last year, that thing was BONE dry, even after the lake came up in december.


----------



## GADawg08 (Oct 5, 2012)

DamonRossFoster said:


> didn't think you were allowed to hunt the impoundment? - only the river around it.  also, at least last year, that thing was BONE dry, even after the lake came up in december.



 no you cant hunt it...i was in school at UGA and when we found it it was like duck heaven and thats the first thing we did was call the DNR to see if you could hunt it (even though we were 99.99% sure you cant) and the lady was like "are you seriously asking this?"  so we took that as a no   lol


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Oct 5, 2012)

haha, ole Barroll trying to get this boy in trouble.. lol of course u can't hunt the impoundment.... wish we could though


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 5, 2012)

Run traffic, works


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 7, 2012)

Barroll said:


> Lots of mallards and teal.  Find out where dyars pasture is and walk in to the impound pond just north of the ramp.  Make sure to get their early cause it fills up quick.





Wishin I was Fishin said:


> Solid advice here.



For some reason, this ain't the first time I've heard this "solid advice" lol


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## DamonRossFoster (Oct 7, 2012)

Just checking...!  Not so common sense told me you couldn't hunt the impoundment.  But, when I saw the comment about" just walking north of the ramp to the impoundment-get there early cause it fills up quick", I wanted to make darn sure I wasn't the fool missing out on what would obviously be a honey hole!  BTW, as far as not getting fried for mentioning "spots", I figure this conversation is exempt due to the fact that the impoundment is, in fact, prohibited!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 8, 2012)

Lead shot and the impoundment equal heavy straps!


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Oct 25, 2012)

This is gonna be a great season.  I bet since I cant hunt in the impoundment my .17 hmr with steel ballistic tips should get me my limit off the dyke in no short order.  who cares if the birds aren't flying, they're much easier to shoot while theyre asleep on the water.  can't believe i didn't think of this before!


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Dgflowers90 Im not gonna sugarcoat it like some but there are a few ducks to be had on lake Oconee but nothing special. Mostly a bunch of wannabees blowing duck calls horribly and skyblasting. But if you scout hard and can get away from the crowd you can kill a few birds.


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Nov 1, 2012)

Souhternhunter17 said:


> Dgflowers90 Im not gonna sugarcoat it like some but there are a few ducks to be had on lake Oconee but nothing special. Mostly a bunch of wannabees blowing duck calls horribly and skyblasting. But if you scout hard and can get away from the crowd you can kill a few birds.



x2!


----------

